
Tesla's rival Rivian will help build Lincoln's first electric car - nishantvyas
https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-rival-rivian-will-make-platform-for-lincolns-ev-2020-1
======
nishantvyas
does this model work?

"The electric-vehicle startup Rivian will make the platform for Lincoln's
first EV. That platform will include the vehicle's motors, suspension, and
battery pack."

isn't these 3 (motor, suspension and battery pack) core competency of any EV?

